# Kitty Mitchell



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've heard all sorts of twists to this legend. Does anyone know if there is any truth to it? If anything, what's your version of the story?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

???????????????????????????????????


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't imagine it not being true!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Honest to GOD!!!!!!!!!!

This is the only Kitty I know of...........












EDITED - Looked it up and had NO clue about that myth. Thanks for enlighten me to those facts. If one day I am lucky enough to fish down south and someone mentions that fish I will have a clue as to what they are talking about. Honestly thought the above is the only Kitty I know. :shedevil


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

hahahahaha thats great....but idk anything about the myth


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this what you looking for? 

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/forum/deep-dropping/7377-todays-catch.html


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like there was a hooker who would trade some lovin' for speckled hind... her name was Kitty Mitchell. Ha ha somethin smells fishy


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

So what's the story of Kitty Mitchell?


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I've heard the story like it has been said here, that she was a prostitute who would trade "time" for the specific fish. I've also heard that it stems from a local story about a well-to-do fisherman who named the speckled hind after her, Kitty Mitchell. I was just curious what others had heard about the legend since I had heard a couple of different twists on the story, but apparently I'm the only one who has been told this stuff.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

So is/was Kitty Mitchell a prostitute?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GONU (1/21/2008)*So is/was Kitty Mitchell a prostitute?


If she is anything like my ex girlffriend, probably!! Ha ha wooo :hotsun:nonono


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FenderBender (1/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *GONU (1/21/2008)*So is/was Kitty Mitchell a prostitute?
> ...




Wish there where more it would drive the price down!:letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the fish was named after a woman that liked the fish and it got twisted to where she whored out for it. Wow how things can get twisted. But I dont know. Maybe it was like crack to her and she would suck Di#% for a fish. LOL I can see em lined up around the corner with stringers of em'. No wonder they are so hard to get now.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah every man would target them for some professional head doctoring.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I didnt know the guy, butsomeone from the area not knowinglyaccidentilly named thier boat Kitty Mitchell( a green23 sea craft).It was intended after thefish ,but mainly cause his son was named Mitchell , and I think it was spelled KIDDY like the kid he was .The letters were done in a large romper room looking font in different colors and looking like they were toy blocks or something. 

Not trying to poke fun , it was an honest mistake and Im sure some of you here knew him, butitmust have sucked to have to strip thatfancy boat name after hearing the stories ..assuming hemust not have been from around here.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/19/2008)*


:toast


----------

